# Coding EKG/EEG



## amylis1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I code EEg/EKG. My question is this?

If the impression states "Abnormal EKG", would I code abnromal AND the symptoms ??

I know in the coding world, if there is a definitive dx you do NOT code the symptoms,
but in this case Im not quite sure, I recvd several different answers here in my office.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## jamesmunet (Feb 16, 2012)

*abnormal ecg/ekg*

According to ICD-9-CM; 16, Symptoms,Signs, and Ill-Defined Conditions (780-796). Try and get a more definitive Dx. If none available use these codes:


----------



## cintheeyas (Jul 3, 2012)

*Abnormal EKG with Dx*

If the EKG comes back with 1st degree AV block; sinus bradycardia; septal infarct, age undetermined; and Abnormal ECG, would you code the abnormal EKG (794.31) with the rest?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 3, 2012)

No, I wouldn't. Coding the 1st av block, etc says that the EKG was abnormal


----------

